# HELP Media state: DISCONNECTED



## nategiz95

Hello TSF, I have recently been having some issues with my Belkin Router. I first noticed the issue a few days ago when *my downloads suddenly stopped. The freezing is random, and there's no pattern. I have you pause/resume 100 times to get the download complete.*

I recently went to a relatives house, and downloads work completely fine.

*I am using Mozilla Firefox 5.0.1, and when I try to open the static IP address 192.168.2.1, it says page not found. *

*I am the only computer in the household that has this issue, there is a macbook Pro that can access the router homepage and download fine, as well as a windows vista.*

I scanned Malwarebytes/SUPER anti-spyware not but 3 days ago. Except for a few adware trackers there was nothing to be found.

I did some researching on Google, and tried to renew my IP Address using "ipconfig /renew (/release /all)" and I have the following error pop up: 
*"No operation can be preformed on Wireless Connection 2 while it has its media disconnected.
An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection: unable to contact your DHCP sever. Request has timed out.
No operation can be preformed on Local Area Connection while it has its media disconnected."*

So clearly it has something to do with the DHCP server of my router, and I know using the router homepage you can alter that information, but I don't know what to, and I can't even access the "192.168.2.1" homepage.

I did the obvious, power off the modem and router for 30 seconds, turn it back on.. etc. Still the issue occurs. 

*Info - 
Computer: Dell Inspiron 1440 Mod. Numb. P42L
Windows 7 Service Pack 1
Intel CPU, 2.2 GHz.
4 GB of RAM
Chipset Video card.
WIRELESS CARD: Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card: ENABLED.

Router: 
Belkin Surf N300
Wireless Router
Model: F7D6301 v1*





> ipconfig /all
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nathan-PC
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
> WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
> DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
> 
> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-6A-CA-C1
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-F1-A1-6A-CA-C1
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c888:7304:3f51:7850%12(Preferred)
> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.3(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
> Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 20, 2011 4:14:12 PM
> Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 26, 2147 11:17:39 PM
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
> DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 242282913
> DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-CA-C8-CE-A4-BA-DB-BE-DF-32
> 
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-BA-DB-BE-DF-32
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{6EE31B32-3360-4791-A787-060026F9E7D5}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:209d:38b4:51e2:b694(Pref
> erred)
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::209d:38b4:51e2:b694%15(Preferred)
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Wand3r3r

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected


this only means you are not connected by wire to the router. you are using wireless.

The first test to conduct is eliminate wireless from the mix by connecting only wired to the router. See if the same problems exist when connected this way.


----------



## nategiz95

Alright, I will try connecting the laptop to a wired source. Will get back to you when I do.


----------



## nategiz95

Status update: When I first connected my laptop to a wired source it was an unidentified network. My first instinct was to run troubleshooter, and it enabled the DHCP making it connected to the router. 

I am successfully connected to the router through a wired connection, but how can I successfully connect wirelessly?


----------



## nategiz95

Status update 2: It appears as if the problems still persist, as I cannot access the routers homepage.


----------



## nategiz95

I might want to add that I can get on the internet effectively with both a wired and wireless source, but I can't download anything w/o freezing, and my computer can't access the routers homepage.


----------



## nategiz95

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Wand3r3r

Now you are connected wired post another ipconfig /all for review.

Have you done your computer maintenance?
updated your antivirus and malware checkers and run them
run chkdsk /f
run disk cleanup
run defrag

This is always a good place to start.


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

It's also good to update the drivers of both LAN and Wireless Adapters. The drivers can be downloaded manually from the manufacturer's site. 


nategiz95 said:


> I might want to add that I can get on the internet effectively with both a wired and wireless source, but I can't download anything w/o freezing, and my computer can't access the routers homepage.


----------

